# Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?



## sony01 (22. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

habe unseren Teich vergrößert. Er hat jetzt ca. 7000 l. Ist Naturnah gehalten. In ihm habe ich 5 Koi, die zw. 15 und 25 cm groß sind. Das Wasser läuft im Moment über einen ca 4-5 m langen Bachlauf in einen kleineren Teich (ca 1200 l und tiefer gelegen) . Ich möchte nun das Wasser direkt in den Bach laufen lassen, also nicht mehr erst in den goßen, oben gelegen Teich, pumpen. Im unteren kleinen Teich sind so ca. 10 kleinere Goldfische (ca 12 cm.)

Den 7000 l  Teich möchte ich mit diesem Filter ausstatten :

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200498557054&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Taugt der was ?

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## CrimsonTide (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*

ich finde den filter zu klein dimensioniert! aber auch dein teich ist mit 5 koi etwas klein dimensioniert!

kannst du um dasselbe geld (oder etwas mehr) nicht einen filter selber bauen und viel bessere ergebnisse erzielen? die selbstbau-ecke weiß rat!


----------



## Henkkaas (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*

Hallo Martin,

wie Aaron schon geschrieben hat ist der Filter nicht nur zu klein sondern auch absolut nicht geeignet für KOI.

Lass die Finger von ´dem Filter. Ist rausgeschmissenes Geld.

Leider sind gute Filter nicht so Günstig aber hier den kann ich die Empfehlen für deine Zwecke.

http://www.softpond.de/shop/filtertechnik 

3 Kammer-Reihenfilter SET 
für Koiteiche bis 7000l , normale Teiche bis 15.000 ltr.  


Damit hast du ein ordentliches Set was dein Wasser vernunftig aufbereitet und für Klares Wasser sorgt 

Ganz wichtig !! Keine weiteren Tiere mehr in deine Teich!! 

Wie tief ist dein Teich?


----------



## sony01 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*

Hallo,

der 1eich ist an der tiefsten Stelle 1,2 m und hat dort etwa ein Fläche von 1,5m2 bis 2m2.

Ich denke man rechnet so 1000l pro Koi. Da liege ich doch mit 7000l und 5 Fischen nicht schlecht ?

Würde ja auch lieber selbst was bauen. Macht auch mehr Spass. Was könnte ihr da empfehlen ?

Klappt irgendwie nicht mit Bildern hochladen. Verbindung zum Server wird immer unterbrochen.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## CrimsonTide (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*

manche rechnen 10.000 l für den 1. koi, 1.000 l für jeden weiteren ... macht bei 5 koi 14.000 l
manche rechnen 5.000 l für den 1. koi, 1.000 l für jeden weiteren ... macht bei 5 koi 9.000 l

koi werden groß und ich kann mit 5 koi mit 60-70 cm in einem 7000 l teich schwer vorstellen. 

manche rechnen aber auch fischlänge und fischbreite mal 2 und glauben, dass dies die optimale größe für ein aquarium wäre


----------



## sony01 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*

Also ich denke so einen Tonnenfilter kann ich selber bauen. Wie groß muss dieser für unseren Teich dimensioniert sein ? Wie viel, wie große Tonnen ?

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Henkkaas (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*

tja auch wenn du es nicht gerne hörst aber auch 1,20m ist nicht tief genug. Du hast in deinem Teich sehr große temperaturschwankungen die deine Koi garnicht mögen.

bei 7000l sind 5 koi absolut Limit.

Ob sie 70cm erreichen glaube ich eher nicht  aber 50cm werden es werden. Und die werden nicht nur lang sondern auch in der Höhe wachsen die.

Tonnenfilter selber bauen kannst du machen aber die müssen auch irgendwo stehen. Ich persönlich möchte sowas nicht im Garten stehen haben zumal die richtig Platz brauchen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*

Hi Martin,

zeig uns doch mal ein paar Fotos deiner Anlage und Filterung, vielleicht klappst mit dem hochladen wenn Du die Bilder gut verkleinerst. ?

Mit was für einer Pumpenleistung arbeitest Du ? Wie lange hast Du den Teich schon und seit wann die Kois ? 

Würdest Du auch im Winter die Temps im Teich entsprechend den Anforderungen von Kos regeln wollen ? - neben einer Filtererweiterung ? ( ich denk mal nen IBC mit Hel x und nem guten Sifi davor - bin aber kein Koi experte) 

Hast Du bei deinem Teichbau auch einen BA gebaut ? Und der zweite kleine Teich ist dein Pflanzenfilter ?


----------



## sony01 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*

Hallo,
hier mal drei Bilder :

















Das Bild vom unteren kleinen Teich ist schon etwas älter. Jetzt ist das Wasser sauberer und die Seerose hat fast die gesammte Wasseroberfläche bedeckt.

Gut, das der Teich für die ausgewachsen Koi zu klein ist, weiß ich jetzt. 
Zu meiner eigentlichen Frage:

Wie sollte ein vernünftiger Tonnenfilter für meinen Teich aussehen ?
Im Moment habe ich noch keine Filteranlage und Pumpe. Das Wasser wird ausschließlich über den Bachlauf gefiltert. Das Wasser ist auch recht klar, wenn der Bach läuft. Aber das reicht ja nicht. Also bitte ein paar Infos zur größe der Tonnenfilteranlage.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## CrimsonTide (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*

also für diese größe würde sicher ein selbst gebauter siebfilter und 1 tonne mit je 150 l __ hel-x (mit luftpumpe zur bewegung/sauerstoffanreicherung) reichen!


----------



## sony01 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*



CrimsonTide schrieb:


> also für diese größe würde sicher ein selbst gebauter siebfilter und 1 tonne mit je 150 l __ hel-x (mit luftpumpe zur bewegung/sauerstoffanreicherung) reichen!



Für 7000l würde also eine Tonne reichen ?
Das ist doch mal eine Aussage. 
Wieso schreibst du *je* 150l hel-x ?

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## CrimsonTide (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*

sorry, ich dachte zuerst an 2 tonnen ... aber dann ist mir die größe vom teich und der besatz wieder eingefallen ... falls du den teich allerdings größer machen willst, was bei koi zu empfehlen wäre (allein schon wegen der tiefe!), dann würd ich gleich den filter überdimensionieren. ich habe auf ca. 25 m³ einen 1000 l IBC mit 300 l __ Hel-X 14 ... vom bio-filter ist das absolut ausreichend.
eine gute vorabscheidung ist dringend zu empfehlen .. da muss ich bei mir auch noch was tun


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*

Gibts eigentlich einen Richtwert, wieviel __ Hel-X (14er oder 17er) pro 1000 L bei Koihaltung genommen werden sollte ? Standard Sifi mit 200mµ davor ist natürlich vorausgesetzt. 

Und kaum Pflanzen im Teich.


----------



## Olli.P (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*

Hi,

das kommt auf die Futtermenge an. 

Es wurde hier mal irgendwo ein Richtwert eingebracht das 100L __ Hel-X ... X Gramm Nährstoffe vom Futter bei Optimalem Einsatz verarbeiten können. 

Ich weiß im Mom. nur nicht wo.......................... 

Evtl. hat das der Jürgen V getippselt.


----------



## CrimsonTide (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*

ja, gibts ... schoedis koi rechner ... klick mich

ein excel mit makros, wo du fischgrößen, temperatur, fütterungsmenge,.. einträgst und dann versch. filtermaterialien auswählen kannst und siehst, wieviel filtermaterial du für die menge fisch/futter brauchst!


----------



## sony01 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*

Hier noch mal Bilder von meinen Koi´s


----------



## sony01 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*



CrimsonTide schrieb:


> also für diese größe würde sicher ein selbst gebauter siebfilter und 1 tonne mit je 150 l __ hel-x (mit luftpumpe zur bewegung/sauerstoffanreicherung) reichen!



Hi,

in die Tonne nur hel-x, oder auch noch Schwämme o.ä. ?

Martin


----------



## CrimsonTide (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*

bei guter vorfilterung kannst nach dem siebfilter einfach nur __ hel-x nehmen! das zeug hat so eine große oberfläche ... da hast du mit wenig volumen bakterienansiedelfläche genug! eine UVC kannst dir noch überlegen ... würd ich für algenblütezeiten und im hochsommer, wenn das wasser sehr warm wird, machen!


----------



## sony01 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*



CrimsonTide schrieb:


> bei guter vorfilterung kannst nach dem siebfilter einfach nur __ hel-x nehmen! das zeug hat so eine große oberfläche ... da hast du mit wenig volumen bakterienansiedelfläche genug! eine UVC kannst dir noch überlegen ... würd ich für algenblütezeiten und im hochsommer, wenn das wasser sehr warm wird, machen!



Ist der Siebfilter nicht schon der Vorfilter ? Wenn nicht, was sollte ich als Vorfilter nehmen ?

Danke !
Martin


----------



## CrimsonTide (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*

ok, ist vielleicht etwas verwirrlich ...
vorfilter ist z.b. siebfilter, trommelfilter, vliesfilter,... 
in deinem fall einfach den siebfilter und dann __ hel-x.


----------



## sony01 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*

Hi,

welches __ hel-x sollte ich nehmen ? 12,14, 17 weiß oder schwarz, schwimmend oder sinkend ?

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Olli.P (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*

Hallo Martin,

das kommt zum einen auf deinen Geldbeutel an, zum anderen darauf wie und wo mit du das __ Hel-X am flüchten hindern kannst/willst................... 

Je kleiner du es wählst desto größer wird anschließend die Besiedlungsfläche ich schreib jetzt mal pro 100L. Allerdings war es bei mir z.B. sehr schwer bzw. unmöglich etwas zu finden, was das Hel-X am flüchten gehindert hätte.............. 

Bis ich dann die hier gefunden habe. Ist zwar auch recht knapp von Raster her, aber es funktioniert. 

Daher habe ich mich für 14er Hel-X entschieden. 

Wobei aber auch die Vorabscheidung nicht zu vernachlässigen ist. Denn was nützt dir das 12er Hel-X wenn es andauernd aufgrund schlechter/unzureichender Vorabscheidung immer zu sitzt............


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*

Ich finde das 14er besser, wenn die Vorabscheidung nicht so super ist. Das bissl weniger Besiedlungsfläche macht den Kohl nicht fett.

Das bekommst Du in kleinen Mengen (100L min.) hier http://www.sprickgmbh.eu/, ebenso die Lichtstegplatte.

Ich selbst habe in meine 203L Tonnen genau passende 50cm Untersetzter eingepasst und diese vorher mit nem 10er Bohrer durchlöchert.


----------



## sony01 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*

Und was muss ich bei "schwebend " und "sinkend" beachten.

Wo kann ich einigermaßen günstig so 100l Tonnen bekommen ? Möchte zwei oder drei in Reihe schalten .

Danke

Martin


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*

Moin,

schwebend und sinken ist das selbe - hier geht es darum, dass das __ Hel-X eine größere Dichte als Wasser hat und somit nicht oben drauf liegt. Wenn sich Bakkis angesamelt haben sinkt es noch mehr nach unten, durch Bewegung in der Tonne fallen die toten Bakkis in die Schmutzkammer runter aber das Hel-X steigt nicht zur Wasseroberfläche.

Ich habe noch keine 100L Tonnen gesehen, nimm doch die 203L Regentonnen - ich selbst hatte damal die 70L Tonnen verwendet und das Hel-X auf 4 verteilt (die Tonnen stehen übrigens noch zum Verkauf).


----------



## sony01 (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*

Hi,

wenn ich doch nicht selber bauen möchte, wäre der hier für meinen Teich ausreichend :

OASE BioSmart SET 14000 // Teichfilter mit UVC + Pumpe
http://cgi.ebay.de/OASE-BioSmart-SE...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item563e590d7d

Evt. schalte ich noch einen SiFi davor.

Martin


----------



## Olli.P (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*

Hi,

dann guck doch mal bei dem im eigenen Onlineshop meist iss er da noch bissi günstiger


----------



## sony01 (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*



Olli.P schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> dann guck doch mal bei dem im eigenen Onlineshop meist iss er da noch bissi günstiger



Die Frage ist ja erst mal, ob der reicht (Oase Biosmart 14000) ?
Oder sollte ich lieber den Biotec 12 Screenmatic nehmen ?


----------



## sascha73 (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*

12er __ hel-x ist in Preis und Leistung die NR: 1 


17er wird von vielen Händlern und Shops aus nur einem Grund angeboten und das weil 

es die beste gewinnspanne hat.  Wer 17er kauft ist selber schuld :?


12er hat die größe geschütze Oberfläche , kostet ca. 10% mehr  hat aber dafür fast 30% mehr 

Fläche , also warum 17er nehmen. Bei 14er ist er Unterschied nicht ganz so tolle aber 12er hat die __ nase

vorn wenn es um Fläche geht , es gibt noch andere Gesichtspunkte aber ich denke die spielen hier nicht mit rein.



Sinkendes Hel-x gibt es auch  ...........  im Normalfall wird aber in Koiteichfiltern  schwimmendes oder schwebendes verwendet, schwimmendes meist ruhend oder intervall belüftet, schwebendes dauerbelüftet 
oder bewegt durch den Flow in der kammer.


Sascha


----------



## sascha73 (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*

5 Koi auf 7000ltr und das ganzjährig ist eigentlich nicht optimal um es mal freundlich 
auszudrücken, 10000-12000 ltr wäre da für mich das absolute minimum  und dann auch nur mit ordentlicher Filterung guten Wasserwechseln und einer Mindesttiefe vom 160-180cm, 
und einer verantwortungsvollen Überwinterun ( heizung).


1000de von vergleichbaren Anlagen haben gezeigt das das dauerhaft nicht sonderlich 
gut ist für die Koi..... Platz - stabile Filterung - Winter- erwärmung Sommer - Sauerstoff- usw.


Sascha


----------



## sony01 (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*



sascha73 schrieb:


> 5 Koi auf 7000ltr und das ganzjährig ist eigentlich nicht optimal um es mal freundlich
> auszudrücken, 10000-12000 ltr wäre da für mich das absolute minimum  und dann auch nur mit ordentlicher Filterung guten Wasserwechseln und einer Mindesttiefe vom 160-180cm,
> und einer verantwortungsvollen Überwinterun ( heizung).
> 
> ...



Danke für diese Meinung. Wie in mehren Beiträgen hier schon geschrieben wurde, ist mir nun bekannt, dass mein Teich nicht die "optimale" Größe hat. 
Die eigentliche Frage drehte sich aber nun um die richtige Filterung.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## CrimsonTide (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*



sascha73 schrieb:


> 12er __ hel-x ist in Preis und Leistung die NR: 1
> 
> 12er hat die größe geschütze Oberfläche , kostet ca. 10% mehr  hat aber dafür fast 30% mehr



bei 12er hast nur das problem, dass es durch viele medienauflagen durchfällt, denn die meisten lichtstegplatten haben abstände mit 13mm oder mehr. von der warte her finde ich das 14er nicht schlecht ... und soviel weniger an besiedelungsfläche hab ich da nicht. 

bei 10 koi mit jeweils ca. 40cm größe brauche ich bei 24°C wassertemperatur und 1% vom körpergewicht fütterungsmenge

34,74 liter hel-x 17
31,62 liter hel-x 14 oder
29,06 liter hel-x 12.

soviel unterschied ist da nicht ... außerdem würde ich den filter ohnehin nicht zu knapp bemessen.

also ich hab 4 koi mit 25-30 cm, 4 __ graskarpfen mit 20 cm, ein paar kleinste goldis und hab 300 liter hel-x 17 ... ich glaub, das reicht


----------



## sascha73 (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*



CrimsonTide schrieb:


> bei 12er hast nur das problem, dass es durch viele medienauflagen durchfällt, denn die meisten lichtstegplatten haben abstände mit 13mm oder mehr. von der warte her finde ich das 14er nicht schlecht ... und soviel weniger an besiedelungsfläche hab ich da nicht.
> 
> bei 10 koi mit jeweils ca. 40cm größe brauche ich bei 24°C wassertemperatur und 1% vom körpergewicht fütterungsmenge
> 
> ...


#




Das bei dir 300ltr reichen steht außer Frage 

Wenn man schon 17er hat , macht eine Umstellung auch keinen Sinn , aber wenn man neu baut oder Umbaut und will eh neues kaufen dann sicher kein 17er mehr außer man hat so ungünstige Kammern das man jeden Zipfel Flow zwecks rückstauvermeidung benötigt , 
dan macht 17er sinn .... ansonsten nichts als Geschäftemacherei.

ich bitete 17er gar nicht mehr an außer der Kunde besteht darauf.....
aktuell sind *von 100 Sack *Hel-X die ich verkaufe  ca. 
50  12er weiß schwimm
40  12er weiß schweb
 5 Säcke 14er schwimm oder schweb
und der Rest 17er und andere Sondersorten



Sascha


----------



## CrimsonTide (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*

oops, ich hab ja nicht 300 l __ hel-x 17, sondern 300 l hel-x 14 ... das reicht dann noch mehr 

klar, beim neu bauen nehm ich auch lieber kleineres mit mehr fläche, aber ob 12 oder 14 ist fast schon wurscht ... 12er setzt sich halt leichter zu als 17er ... kein vorteil ohne nachteil ... muss eh jeder selber abwägen!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*

Aaron vollzustimm


----------



## Olli.P (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*

Hi,


ich auch Aaron voll zustimm.............. 


Das 14er iss schon recht.......


----------



## sony01 (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*

Moin,

in die Tonne kommt unten ja ein Zwischenboden rein. Soll das Wasser oberhalb in die Tonne strömen, oder unter dem Sieb ?

Martin


----------



## CrimsonTide (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*

falls du mit zwischenboden die medienauflage/lichtstegplatte meinst, dann soll das wasser oberhalb dieser platte einströmen, denn das ganze hat den sinn, dass sich verunreinigungen, dreck etc. absetzen kann und unter deinen filtermedien zu liegen kommt. wenn das wasser unterhalb einströmt, würdest du den dreck ständig aufwirbeln, was du nicht willst. unterhalb der medienauflage ganz unten am boden ist der schmutzablass angebracht, damit du den dreck auch wieder ablassen kannst.


----------



## sony01 (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*



CrimsonTide schrieb:


> falls du mit zwischenboden die medienauflage/lichtstegplatte meinst
> Anhang anzeigen 71294



genau so meinte ich es 
Danke !


----------



## sony01 (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*



sony01 schrieb:


> Für 7000l würde also eine Tonne reichen ?
> 150 bis 200 l __ Hel-x 12er, schwimmend
> 
> Gruß,
> Martin



Wieviel Leistung sollte die Pumpe haben ?

Martin


----------



## CrimsonTide (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*

kann man nicht pauschal sagen ... man rechnet mit einer umwälzung des wassers einmal alle 1-2 stunden.
bei dir sollten also schon ca. 4.000 liter pro stunde im filter ankommen ... eine pumpe, die maximal 8.000 liter pumpt, reicht hier aber nicht so einfach aus ... pumpenkennlinie beachten (z.b. HIER ... zeigt dir, bei welcher höhe noch wieviel wasser ankommt ... je höher desto weniger .. eh klar  )! je länger der schlauch ist, desto mehr reibungsverluste hat man außerdem ... schlauchdurchmesser so groß als möglich wählen! d.h. es kommt drauf an, wie weit dein filter weg ist und wie hoch der filter steht ... ausschlaggebend ist die höhe von wasserspiegel bis oberkante filter beim gepumpten system. bei schwerkraft kann man sehr stromsparende pumpen einsetzen, da man kaum höhen überwinden muss ... ich hab nur 10-15 cm von der pumpenkammer bis zum teich zu pumpen ...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von diesem Filter ?*

Ich habe mir eine Oase Aquamax 6000 Eco (60W/h) gebraucht (1J) ersteigert und bin voll zufrieden. Der momentane Sifi steht noch auf der Tonne, so dass der Höhenunterschied 1,3m beträgt und oben kommen lt. Oase mit meinem dirckwandigen 1,5" Schlauch noch 4100L an.


----------

